# Whats the best Skimmer?



## soshesays (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi, I currently have a 72 Gallon bow, we plan on having 6 fish.. we have live rock, and we plan on having a few 'reef' type things, what is the best skimmer for this setup? Not worried much about price, links for online purchase would be great, thanks in advance.
-Christina


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

well, if you dont have a sump an AquaC Remora Pro would be good for your size system, they are one of the top makers of skimmers, here is a link or two

http://www.premiumaquatics.com/Merc...roduct_Code=AQUAC-REMORAP&Category_Code=AquaC
http://www.marinedepot.com/aquarium_protein_skimmers_aquac_remora.asp?CartId=


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yup one of them or something that is currently in competition against them for way cheaper money is the excailbur and it's givin the remora a run for their money!


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

yep, i was trying to remember the name, thx marty


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

NP gotta be behind u to correct you :lol: 

u listen to this guy he knows his stuff and get u on right track..


----------

